# AADR registry AmBullies?



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I just went on the AADR website and to my disbelief they are registering AmBullies!! When did this start? I actually have mixed emotions regarding this. I’ve always look upon the AARD as the last bastion for game dogs, but after the crap Terry went through I guess that has all changed along with the new owners. I wonder if the AADR will hold the Bully breeders to the AKC AST standard that they posted on their website. So when they will the AADR start registering Pocket Pits?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ADBA went to an all dog registry so it's no surprise to me!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

do they do it for money?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> ADBA went to an all dog registry so it's no surprise to me!


Did they Marty>???? When did that happen LOL ....

Good info Doug on the AADR .. at least they will be registered as American Bullies instead of APBT'S lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

PeanutsMommy said:


> do they do it for money?


Who do you know that don't?

Times are hard right now


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

T go to there site, hell I had a member register a cat as an APBT just to prove a point


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

i will Marty I thought they only registered a few other breeds .. I didn't know it was open for all now...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Elvisfink said:


> I remember reading that on game-dog.com. Sorry, but I was still believed in the AADR.


Thats why I don't register dogs now... hell I know how there bred why should they?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Marty said:


> T go to there site, hell I had a member register a cat as an APBT just to prove a point


I remember reading that on game-dog.com. Sorry, but I was still believed in the AADR.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They will also offer papers same as the APBR, with pictures so no surprise they started doing Bullies. A few years back thats how a friend registered her pits. Sent in pics and the forums + money of course and got back papers for APBTS with one generation listed that started a "pedigree" for unregistered dogs. Then you could register those dogs pups and have 2 gens and so on and so on.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Buddy I ain't knocking none of them hell you got to do what you got to


----------

